# *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS ***



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Since the introduction of the 1.8T engine in North America,sourcing stroker kits have been limited to 1 source.
Fast forward a couple of years and we are now able to offer you every possible configuration that your heart desires








Combinations range all the way from *1803cc's* to *2190cc's!* 
********************************************************************************

*1803CC KIT - MAHLE PISTONS*
This is the introductory level kit for those of you who want to do a simple hone on a tired block.This kit includes Mahle Pistons which are superior in design & construction when compared to anything else on the market.
*Kit includes:*
*(4)* - SCAT 144mm/20mm Forged Connecting Rods
*(4)* - 81.5mm Mahle Forged Pistons w/ 9:1 Nominal Compression Ratio
*$949.99 + Shipping*

********************************************************************************

*1803CC KIT - JE PISTONS*
This is the introductory level kit for those of you who want to do a simple hone on a tired block but with the more affordable JE Pistons.
*Kit includes:*
*(4)* - SCAT 144mm/20mm Forged Connecting Rods
*(4)* - 81.5mm JE Forged Pistons w/ 9:1 Nominal Compression Ratio
*$859.99 + Shipping*

********************************************************************************

*1870CC KIT*
For the user looking to really *open* up his block.Very popular kit amongst those users looking to increase displacement without changing the stroke.
*Kit includes:*
*(4)* - SCAT 144mm/20mm Forged Connecting Rods
*(4)* - 83mm JE Forged Pistons w/ the following choices of nominal compression ratio:


 9.5:1

9:1

8.5:1

*** 83.5mm Pistons available upon request ***
*$859.99 + Shipping*

********************************************************************************

*2008CC KIT*








The most popular kit of the lot for the 06A block,a full "2.0" kit using a Forged OEM crankshaft from the 2.0FSI motor along with OEM quality Forged Supertech Pistons.
*Kit includes:*
*(1)* - 92.8mm Forged 2.0 FSI Forged Crankshaft with correct Oil Pump gear to utilise the stock 1.8T oil pump
*(4)* - SCAT 144mm/20mm Forged Connecting Rods
*(4)* - 83mm Supertech Forged Pistons w/ 8.9:1 nominal Compression Ratio (82.5mm bore available upon request)
*$1799.99 + Shipping*

********************************************************************************

*2190CC KIT*
















Dubbed the *"BIG KAHUNA"* by Paul Calado.This is a kit for the very serious VW/Audi owner who wants a manly 100mm stroke crankshaft & paper thin cylinder walls.
*Kit requires the purchase of the ALH 236mm TDI block.*
*Kit includes:*
*(1)* - 100mm Eurospec Forged Crankshaft with correct Oil Pump gear to utilise the stock 1.8T oil pump
*(4)* - SCAT 159mm/21mm Forged Connecting Rods
*(4)* - 83.5mm JE Forged Pistons w/ 9.5:1 nominal Compression Ratio
*(10)* - ARP 12mm Head studs to allow the use of a 20V head on an ALH block
*$2699.99 + Shipping*

********************************************************************************
*INDIVIDUAL PARTS:*








Main Bearing Girdle Kit - 058 Block *$459.99 + Shipping*

Main Bearing Girdle Kit - 06A/06B Block *$549.99 + Shipping*

034 Motorsport Anti-Friction Main & Connecting Rod Bearings - *$209.99 + Shipping*

BIG BORE Head Gasket - *$89.99 + Shipping*

ARP Main Stud Kit - *$125.99 + Shipping*

2.0 TFSI Forged 92.8mm crankshaft - *$879.99 + Shipping*

Supertech 82.5mm/83mm Pistons - *$599.99 + Shipping*

SCAT Forged Connecting Rods - *$329.99 + Shipping!!*

PAUTER Forged Connecting Rods - *$739.99 + Shipping!!*

PAUTER Forged Connecting Rods w/forced pin oiling - *$939.99 + Shipping!!*

RACEWARE Head Stud Kit - 10mm/11mm - *$269.99 + Shipping*

********************************************************************************
*Please send me a PM *when you are ready to order and please select which displacement you desire








Thanks








p.s. Some assembly may be required










_Modified by INA at 10:11 PM 1-31-2008_


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

:0


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

no 2.5 love?


----------



## krautcar (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Whoooa you can stroke a 1.8 to 2.5 now?!


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (krautcar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krautcar* »_Whoooa you can stroke a 1.8 to 2.5 now?!
















lol?
maybe the new mk5 stuff.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_no 2.5 love?

There is always Inline-5 love.
Your going to need some custom pistons though Dre.


----------



## spdfrk (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: (INA)*

I.M sent


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (INA)*


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *** INA : STROKER KITS + INDIVIDUAL PARTS *** (INA)*

All PM's replied to http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

